# alternator belt



## dudester7 (May 4, 2009)

I have a '97 4x4 HB pickup with AC. 142,000 miles. I tried to adjust the alternator belt (because I suspect it squeals when I first start up the truck in the mornings (or after 3 hours of sitting parked)) It seems a little loose and could use a tightening. Well, when I adjusted the long tensioning bolt, after loosening the locking bolt on the tensioner assembly, it broke. 

Am I missing another bolt that needs to be loosened? Also, If it is a pulley itself that is squealing upon start up, what lubricant should I spray on the pulley? (away from the belts of course)
The belts themselves appear to be in decent condition without any cracks...

:wtf:


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

mild soap and water, do not use a lubricant it will cause the belt to slip. 

go to a j/y and find any KA motor and get the bolts you need. just out of courisity, did you loosen the actual pulley nut before tightening the adjuster?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got to Genuine Nissan Auto Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com and order some new bolts. Mine did the same thing. The locking bolt broke off inside the alternator. I had to take the alternator off and drill and retap the hole.

Once you get it tensioned properly the squeal will probably go away.


----------



## dudester7 (May 4, 2009)

I did loosen the locking bolt, and then worked on the tensioning bolt. I see there is a bolt under the alternator, I am wondering if that is a pivot point which should be loosened also, (to allow the alternator to swing)


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

yes the bottom bolt on the alternator is thepivot point, you must loosen that. as for the tensioner, (since i did the same thing) can be bought from the dealer for 25 bucks and thats the two bolts, and metal piece they go in


----------



## dudester7 (May 4, 2009)

EXCELLENT! I will do that (as soon as my son comes back with the truck- he took it to college for the week)

While I am on here, I might as well share some experience. The truck also had an AC leak, Using a leak detector kit, I found the crack in the low pressure hose... When I got the replacement part from the dealer ($110) He said it was a common problem where the metal hose cracked at the curve on these trucks.


----------

